# Question concerning used Filters



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

You find a good deal on a used canister filter say either a Rena or an Eheim.
What are the things to look for to make sure you are not buying a dud.
What are the questions to ask the seller?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

See it running is the best way. Doesn't need to be set up in a tank, can be a pail.


----------



## Used_Stuff (Nov 5, 2010)

hi, before someone jumps in and says what i am saying is wrong, would like to point out that this is simply what i consider and do. 

now that's out of the way....

i would always prefer to ask a demo of the filter running before taking my wallet out and have done so many times. some sellers even have it running in the tank until the buyer actually comes and pays for it. sometimes, they demo it using the bathtub. this is if the seller is not quirky about closing the deal at their home.

some sellers would prefer to meet at a public place like a gas station or tim horton's as they dont want a stranger knowing where they live. in this situation, i usually have a 12v to 110v converter in the car (warning: it is advised never to run a motor dry) i usually just plug it in for 2 seconds to see if the motor is humming and i'm good with that.

although not often there are sellers who would offer some sort of return plicy on an item. it's just gonna be the hassle of coordinating the return.

i often ask a seller (only if i am iffy with the purchase and the asking price is really a good deal and that we cannot test it during the meet-up) if i add an extra $5 would he consider a return if its a dud.

i do this only if i have a confirmed contact info of the person.

if the price is still right after the $5 and i'm still happy with it and the seller is happy with it and i have just bought piece of mind...he can keep the $5 as long as i get my $50 or $80 or $100 back if its a dud. again, not advisable to everyone but this is what i usually do.

things to consider and ask:
- be prepared to walk away if your spider sense is tingling
- be patient and the deal will come where your spidey sense won't tingle
- prefer a water test
- water test not available at least see if the motor hums
- if the situation warrants it, offer to buy a return for $5 or lower
- buckle up and preapre that 99% of the time it's a FINAL SALE
- just remind yourself that this is what's in lieu of the money you saved, the risk that its a dud
- i would inspect the canister for cracks
- i would look at the rubber ring if it is there and well lubricated.
- i would insist to see the impeller and visually inspect it for physical damage
- i would ask what parts are missing versus the store bought one and calculate my additional expense to buy the missing or replace the damage parts and see if i am still better off buying used.
- i will ask for the history of the filter (yes they can lie but ask anyways) (salt water vs tropical; medication placed in the main tank or does the seller have a quarantine tank)
- personally, finding PETROLEUM JELLY on the housing, rings, etc is a deal breaker...some people dont mind, but i walk away. it is used to lubricate the rings to prevent air seepage and water leaks.
- i will ask is it all original parts or has something been replaced (generic or oem)
- i will ask how old is the filter and (even though not important) ask if he/she is the first owner.
- ask why they are selling (sometimes its already on the ad and most of the time does not affect my decision to purchase and sometimes its none of my business but what i am trying to do with all of these "not required" stuff is to see if he/she will give me any reason whatsoever not to buy
- if it is somewhat new, i sometimes ask for the reciept if they have it because some stores will honor returns or replacement with reciept (within x amount of days after purchase date)
- what media it comes with

just to repeat for those who missed it: i am not saying this is how someone should buy, that it is a must, correct or important...simply saying this is my approach.

now that i have just made it to the BLACK LIST of all sellers on this forum  most of the stuff i do or ask have nothing to do with anything but since the question was asked, here it is.

remember, be ready to walk away or be prepared to suck it up.

otherwise, enjoy the hobby.

CIAO.


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

woah, ^ that's a lot.

Personally I use a five point inspection, as if it were an auto in a shop  

-See it running in a pail/tank (Motor)
-Listen for sounds (Impeller,Motor,Air-leaks)
-Inspect for leaks (O-ring)
-Check for damage (Body)
-Takeout the impeller (Impeller)

You would never buy a car without taking it for a test drive, don't buy a filter without doing the same.


----------

